# Need pics of Trijicon/Doctor RedDot on RBH



## GSSP (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm having Mernickle make me a Field Carry 2 holster for my RBH SS, 4-5/8" in 45 LC and plan to mount a Trijicon RedDot sight to it. Mernickle wants me to find a picture of the sight mounted to a RBH so they can determine if it will fill as is or if they need to modify the holster a bit. 

Can anyone post a pic of either a Trijicon or Doctor RedDot sight mounted to a RBH?


----------

